# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Parichedhangal

## Naradhan

Review, preview ennu kettu parichayicha FK-ites itha oru puthiya Vaakku: Parichedham!!! (Puthiya vaakkum pazhaya chaakkum  :Ennekollu: )

Ps. Ithoru Review alla .....

*Index*

*1. Chappa Kurishu*

----------


## Naradhan

*Chappa Kurishu - Oru parichedham*

Ellavaril ninnum akshepangalum adhishepangalum sahichu vanna Ansari enna youvavinu yadhrishchikamaayi oru phone kittunnu. Athiloode adhikaarathinte ruchi enthaanennu avan adyamaayi ariyunnu. Aa ruchi avanile nishkalankathayude, apakarshatha bodhathinte athir varambukal potticheriyukayaanu. Puthiya aathma vishvasathinte mechilppurangal thedumbolum nisahayathayude padukuzhikal thediyiruppudennu avan ariyunnu. Vedhanayude sakshatkarathil ninnum oru phoenix pakshiye pole avan uyarthezhunelkkumbol kadha avasanikkunnu. Pakshe athu kadhayude oru vasham maathram.


Maruvashathu aasakthiyudeyum aagoshathinteyum jeevitham nayikkunna Arjun. "Are u okay there?" enna achante chodyathil ninnuyarunna sneha bandhangalude unarthu pattin munpil pottikarayunna puthu thalamurayude pratheekamaanu avan. Swayam kettipadutha swapna saudhathinte ketturappinu villal elkumbol avanil aadyamaayi bhayam enna vikaarathinte laanchnakal uyarunnu. Vidhiyude karangalile oru kali pavayaakumbol swa krithiyude anuranangal aanu avayennu thirichariyyaan avan vaikunnu. Pollayaaya snehathinte nirarthakathayilum pratheekshayude minnalattathilaanu avante kadha avasanikkunathu. Pakshe athum kadhayude oru vasham maathram.


Kapada snehathinte bali mrigangal aakunna randu penkuttikalude kadhayum ithinodu izha cherunnu. Thakarnna swapna chillukal perukkiyedukkan avasaram nalki kodaanu avarude kadha avasanikkunathu.


Swathika panayathinte ethal viriyikkunna Nafeesa, paadi pazhakiya pallavi thudarunna chayakkadakkaran, Puthumayude management thantrangalumaayi poornamaayi poruthapedaanavatha Martin, Evar ellarm koodi cherumbol subadramaaya oru kadhayaanu nammude munnil chiraku vidarthunathu.


Arjunum Ansariyum mathi bramippikkunna ee lokathinte randattangalude aavishkaaramaanu. Oru pakshe, yadhartha jeevithathinte prathibimbam.

----------


## Naradhan

reserved ........................

----------


## Munaf ikka

enthonnade ith............ :Mad:

----------


## E Y E M A X

enthu kurishu???

----------


## MALABARI

kurishu ...............

----------


## Warlord

Modsinu kurish aayallo

----------


## wayanadan

*naradhaaaaaa entha ithu* 
*devalokathe upadravam evideyum venoo*

----------


## wayanadan

> kurishu ...............


* avatharum modenmaar kondu poyooo?*
*ariyan melanjittu chodikkuvaa nigalodenthaa modenmarkithra pirisham*

----------


## Don Mathew

:Confused1: .............

----------


## X DEVILE

thenthootta sambavam  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

naarada maharshi enthaa uddeshikkunnathu????????

----------


## Harry

13. Reviews of movies older than 4 months must be posted in the 'Reviews of Old Movies' topic or in the film's official thread, not as separate topics 

ithu release aayittu 4 maasam kazhinjo?  :Proof:

----------


## Naradhan

> enthonnade ith............





> enthu kurishu???





> kurishu ...............





> *naradhaaaaaa entha ithu* 
> *devalokathe upadravam evideyum venoo*





> .............





> thenthootta sambavam


Parichedham ennu kettittille .... ?
Shabdhatharavali ennoru kochu pusthakamundu .... Athilundu ithinte artham ...  :bounce:

----------


## Naradhan

> 13. Reviews of movies older than 4 months must be posted in the 'Reviews of Old Movies' topic or in the film's official thread, not as separate topics 
> 
> ithu release aayittu 4 maasam kazhinjo?


Athu reviews ..... 
Ithu review alla mashe ...  :Devil2: 

Review ennu paranjaal .... kadhayude synopsis ... Filmine kurichulla abhiprayam ... rating etc undaakum ...  :Alucard: 

review venel njaan vere idaam .....  :Biggrin:

----------


## michael

> 13. Reviews of movies older than 4 months must be posted in the 'Reviews of Old Movies' topic or in the film's official thread, not as separate topics 
> 
> ithu release aayittu 4 maasam kazhinjo?


release aayi 6 months kazhinnu 


oru doubt chodhichotae release aayi 150dys continues aayir theateril odunna padem 150th day aane kaanunnathenkil review evidae idannem

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Kurisho????*

----------


## Harry

> Athu reviews ..... 
> Ithu review alla mashe ... 
> 
> Review ennu paranjaal .... kadhayude synopsis ... Filmine kurichulla abhiprayam ... rating etc undaakum ... 
> 
> review venel njaan vere idaam .....


4. Only one official thread is allowed per movie. There are only two exceptions to this: 

(a) member reviews can be posted as new threads 

(b) exclusive reports gathered by members (not from websites or magazines) on audio release/pooja/website launch/movie launch can be posted as new threads. 


appol ithu official threadilekku merge cheyyaamalle?  :Vedi:

----------


## Sameer

:Unsure:  :Unsure: ........

----------


## Harry

> release aayi 6 months kazhinnu 
> 
> 
> oru doubt chodhichotae release aayi 150dys continues aayir theateril odunna padem 150th day aane kaanunnathenkil review evidae idannem


 
 :Confused:  old movie review threadil idaam

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Good Parichedham  :Thumbup:

----------


## BangaloreaN

ithine ithu vare ividunnu chhedichhille ????

----------


## Naradhan

> 4. Only one official thread is allowed per movie. There are only two exceptions to this: 
> 
> (a) member reviews can be posted as new threads 
> 
> (b) exclusive reports gathered by members (not from websites or magazines) on audio release/pooja/website launch/movie launch can be posted as new threads. 
> 
> 
> appol ithu official threadilekku merge cheyyaamalle?


Literature threadilekku mergicholu ..... Kaaranam literaturinaanu pradhaanyam kooduthal ... moviekku alla ....   :Helpsmilie:

----------


## bhat

old movie threadilekku mattoo macha,padam ishtapettenu karuthunnu :Swoon:

----------


## Naradhan

> old movie threadilekku mattoo macha,padam ishtapettenu karuthunnu


Thaan ente parchedham vaayicha..... ?
Enthu thonni ..... ?

----------


## bhat

> Thaan ente parchedham vaayicha..... ?
> Enthu thonni ..... ?


vayichu,valare nannayitund padate pukazhti randu variyum koode cherthal njaan happy :Yahoo:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

TKurishinmel Kurishaanallo..

----------


## Naradhan

> vayichu,valare nannayitund padate pukazhti randu variyum koode cherthal njaan happy


Nalla padam aanu ... Prathekicum chila "camera shots" Kidu aayirunnu ...  :Tt1: 
Padathe pukazhthi onnum kodukkathathu ithu review allathathu kondaanu ....

----------


## Naradhan

*Parichedhathe kurichu randu vakku ....*

Parichedhathinte adisthanam drishyathilaanu. Athine vaakkukaliloode chitreekarikkuka enna udesham vechaanu jaan ithu thudangiyathu ... Ithu thudangumbol ethra mathram vijayikkum ennu enikku ariyillayirunnu .... Aadya parichedhathinte abhinadhana pravaaham moolam thanne ee thread oru BB aayi ennu njaan manassilaakki ....  :Ennekollu: 


Athinaal ithu thudaraan thanne theerumaanikkunnu .....

----------


## plk

Sambhavam kollallo  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> *Parichedhathe kurichu randu vakku ....*
> 
> Parichedhathinte adisthanam drishyathilaanu. Athine vaakkukaliloode chitreekarikkuka enna udesham vechaanu jaan ithu thudangiyathu ... Ithu thudangumbol ethra mathram vijayikkum ennu enikku ariyillayirunnu .... Aadya parichedhathinte abhinadhana pravaaham moolam thanne ee thread oru BB aayi ennu njaan manassilaakki .... 
> 
> 
> Athinaal ithu thudaraan thanne theerumaanikkunnu .....


adutha parichedam poratte...

----------


## Naradhan

> adutha parichedam poratte...


Thaan thangumo ...?

----------


## maryland

> Thaan thangumo ...?


ningalude parichedam drushyathil ninnalle..
athu mohanlal eduthu film aakki... :Badpc:

----------

